# Feel like a zombie!



## Relvinim (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but this is ridiculous. For the last two weeks I've been walking around like a zombie with nothing but engineering formulas going through my head. While I drive, work, run, sleep....constantly. I just hope I don't drive through a red light one of these days. I can't wait to be done with this!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't worry until you start to crave BRAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS!!!!


----------



## HokieGirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I was really bad after the test. I looked at my drink that evening with condensation running down the side of the glass contemplating the heat transfer! But, six months from now (God willing and you don't have to retake the test), you will have forgotten most of those formulas again. Just like after graduation!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

You think you feel like a zombie now? Wait until after the test. As I was driving home from my test (Spring) I past a locally well-known water park.

At first I thought, "Why is no one at the park?".

A mile or so later, "Oh, that's right. They must have closed for the winter."

5 MINUTES LATER, "What month is it?"

I swear I have never felt so brainless in my life as that instant right there. :tt:

It's ok, though. I got totally fit-shaced at the bar after the test.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know...I felt worse after the EIT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't know...I felt worse after the EIT.


me too. i was in physical pain after the EIT from the metal folding chair and a really bad kink in the neck which lasted for 2 weeks after.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't know...I felt worse after the EIT.


I was quite hungover after the EIT.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> You think you feel like a zombie now? Wait until after the test. As I was driving home from my test (Spring) I past a locally well-known water park.
> At first I thought, "Why is no one at the park?".
> 
> A mile or so later, "Oh, that's right. They must have closed for the winter."
> ...


I'll have my bottle of scotch waiting for me at home afterwards!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 21, 2010)

I felt worse after the EIT too. I think the combination of the wide array of topics as well as the fact that I did zero preparation may be the chief contributors to that. The PE I kinda knew what to expect... having prepared and having taken the EIT some 7 years earlier.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> I felt worse after the EIT too. I think the combination of the wide array of topics as well as the fact that I did zero preparation may be the chief contributors to that.


You, too? I pulled the plastic off my big yellow book the night before.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2010)

So, what we're saying here is that the zombie apocolypse happens every 6 months, and the weapon of choice is copious amounts of alcohol?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know...I felt worse after the EIT.
> ...


EIT was worse for me as well. I was asleep by 8 that night. I felt like I got hit over the head with that metal folding chair.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

My EIT wasn't so bad. My test was during a football game day and everyone outside was tailgating. We walked out the door and some tailgaters asked us what was going on inside the building. We told them and they felt so sorry for us that they gave us jamalaya and beer to go.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 21, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Shaggy said:
> 
> 
> > I felt worse after the EIT too. I think the combination of the wide array of topics as well as the fact that I did zero preparation may be the chief contributors to that.
> ...


I didn't even have the FERM. I got the NCEES provided formula book ahead of time and may have thumbed through it to get familiar with what was in it. Don't know if it is still the same, but used to be they provided a new formula book for the test and then mailed out the used ones to the next batch of test takers... to become familiar with the book.

I took the EIT half way through my Senior year, so most of the stuff was still fresh... except thermo. I think I brushed up on that prior to the test. That was back when you could still use a good calculator, so I wasn't too concerned about the calculus probs.


----------



## speedyox (Oct 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know...I felt worse after the EIT.
> ...


The trick is to make sure you don't sober up until after the test is over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

speedyox said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Oh, I didn't. I still can't believe I passed that exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2010)

Grizzly ghouls from every tomb, are closing in to seal your doom.


----------

